# Help me choose a spray wax/quick detailer/drying aid



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Long story short, my car hasn’t seen a coat of wax (Collinite 476s) since early October and hasn’t been washed since November. It is now looking a bit desperate and I need to get it cleaned this weekend. Since the weather isn’t quite good enough to be dragging out the DAS-6 Pro, and the 476 should have a good bit of life left in it (applied 2 coats early to mid-October) I was thinking best way to recover some shine and preserve the look would be to do a quick snow foam, 2BM wash dry and use either a spray wax/detailer as a drying aid and to replace any Collinite that may not have survived through the winter. Appreciate that 476 is fairly robust and has given me plenty of durability in years gone by however I am thinking more from a point of using a drying aid, as I find that water spotting can occur quite quickly in winter.

I realise if I ask this question to 20 different people I would get 20 different answers, so I will make this easy by saying what I have to hand in my garage, then what products I am interested in and can source locally.

Firstly, here is what I currently have in stock (no particular order):

•	Simoniz quick detailer spray wax – only used this once, seems ok though did produce a bit of streaking
•	Autoglym rapid detailer – never used this as a drying aid – any good?
•	Demon Shine “Spray on shine” – total rubbish, would probably on use again in the interests of using it up

Next, stuff I can get locally:

•	Autoglym Aqua Wax – had great results with this on top of an old layer of AG HD wax, don’t know how it will “blend” on top of Collinite
•	Poorboys QD+ - this has interested me for a while now, especially seeing as it has an added element of carnauba in it
•	Carplan Hi-wax rinse – seems cheap enough and the ability to dilute it and apply through a pump sprayer sounds good
•	Meguiars Ultimate / Gold Class spray waxes – are these any good when applied to a wet car i.e. like a drying aid. Tried the NXT spray wax once, didn’t like it…
•	Simoniz Protection Detailer
•	Bilt Hamber quick detailer – these guys seem to have a good reputation and if their clay is anything to go by the QD is going to be good.

I suppose the only real criteria I am interested in is level of shine that can be achieved, considering the 476 should still be pretty strong on the surface. Cost is no issue but I don’t want to order anything online. So, based strictly on the above list, what would you guys pick?


Thanks,

R


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Been using AquaWax (Express Wax) since the Autumn - seems to bead / last 2 to 3 weeks depending on weather and definitely speeds up the whole car washing / drying process.

Don't know how it would look over 476.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AG Aquawax is good stuff and a great drying aid.

Demon Sine is pretty good if you add some to a 5ltr watering can full of water. Simply pour over the whole car via the watering can and it does disperse the water quite well.

My drying aid is the Large Uber Drying towel along with a couple of Serious Performance drying towels to pat dry as much as possible before using SP Show Detailer QD. Car comes up a treat this way.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

why not just dry it?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I regularly use Aquawax over collinite on the typeR and it's worked really well so far this winter


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

rmac86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long story short, my car hasn't seen a coat of wax (Collinite 476s) since early October and hasn't been washed since November. It is now looking a bit desperate and I need to get it cleaned this weekend. Since the weather isn't quite good enough to be dragging out the DAS-6 Pro, and the 476 should have a good bit of life left in it (applied 2 coats early to mid-October) I was thinking best way to recover some shine and preserve the look would be to do a quick snow foam, 2BM wash dry and use either a spray wax/detailer as a drying aid and to replace any Collinite that may not have survived through the winter. Appreciate that 476 is fairly robust and has given me plenty of durability in years gone by however I am thinking more from a point of using a drying aid, as I find that water spotting can occur quite quickly in winter.
> 
> ...


Can't help on what to use but
if your local to me (I'm York) I have some autosmart wax detail spray your welcome to some 

The offer is open to others all I ask is you bring a bottle


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Just use your QD when drying to get rid of any water marks and also increase gloss


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

The AG aqua/express wax is great, smells good too. I also find Turtle Wax's wet & dry spray wax really great to use (particularly for drying) and while it's not fashionable on here it is cheap and easy to get from any Halfords.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

BILT HAMBER QD

It is the only one I use and I dilute it 1:4...brilliant stuff


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Before detailing I used to use Autoglym Aqua Wax for a drying aid you get two microfibre cloths include. After rinising left couple of mins to let some of the water drop off, few sprays per panel, wipe with one microfibre cloth, then buff off with the other. Job done put your feet up and have a cup of tea.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Before detailing I used to use Autoglym Aqua Wax for a drying aid you get two microfibre cloths include. After rinising left couple of mins to let some of the water drop off, few sprays per panel, wipe with one microfibre cloth, then buff off with the other. Job done put your feet up and have a cup of tea.


Yup. Love the stuff.

As you say job done and you are left with that freshly waxed look.

Its a quality canauba wax for topping up with too.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

The smell of it was awesome. I used it after every wash, how long did a bottle last you because I went through a fair few



GleemSpray said:


> Yup. Love the stuff.
> 
> As you say job done and you are left with that freshly waxed look.
> 
> Its a quality canauba wax for topping up with too.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> The smell of it was awesome. I used it after every wash, how long did a bottle last you because I went through a fair few


I got a 5L container of AutoGlym Express Wax, which is the trade version of AquaWax and is exactly the same product and same colour and smell.

Its around £35 for 5 litres, so much cheaper


----------



## gérard83 (Dec 8, 2012)

I use AF finale :argie:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Big yellow and the pink stuff below (detail spray) is an immense combo


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Big yellow and the pink stuff below (detail spray) is an immense combo


Been there got the tee-shirt, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Jag 63 said:


> Been there got the tee-shirt, couldn't agree more.


Thanks for the vote Jag


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I find autosmart tango great for a variety of jobs including rinse aid etc


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

Why not try ours?

It does everthing you want it to do, plus if your not happy you get your money back

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/quick-detailer

Also it is available in our new custom sample packs

http://www.powermaxed.com/power-maxed-sample-pack


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

AS Tango, AS Wax detail spray or PM quick detailer. All work very well. Personally I like to use Tango as a drying aid and then top up with PM quick detailer.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Poorboys qd+ gets my vote . Smells Devine , easy to use and adds gloss and protection


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Sonax BSD for me


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

fk425


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Autosmart Tango for me. Also try adding a capful to your wash bucket. Results are amazing.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

AS tango + 1


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm currently using Chemical Guys After Wash, which is nice.


----------

